# سؤاااال ؟؟ هندسة الطيران



## أ ب هندسة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يستطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس العمل في مجال هندسة الطيران ؟؟


----------



## كابتن ميكاترونيكس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>i think so<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م. محمد الحسبان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اكيد
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس واعمل في مجال الطيران


----------



## yasser alieldin (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ما دور مهندس ميكاترونكس فى مجال الطيران؟
وهل مهندسى الطيران فى العالم العربى مهندسى صيانه؟؟؟فقط؟


----------



## yasser alieldin (6 ديسمبر 2008)

رجاء الاهتمام


----------

